# Picked Up A New 32bhds-le Today



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi All,

I've noticed some interest expressed about the "Limited Edition" features being offered by Keystone as year-end approaches. Thought I'd share a few pics of those items on the SOB's.

I gotta admit, this 32BHDS is a BIG camper.







The 28BHS wasn't small but now I'm going to need a bigger driveway! No whining right?







We do look forward to trying it out this weekend.

I'll try to take some better pictures when it isn't so dark and rainy.

Take care,

Greg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Must be fun to be the first on the block site to have the new toy!!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Wolfie,

What's really fun is anticipating doing all the mods and getting to "know" this new camper. Hopefully with all the adult size sleeping accomodations in this model we'll keep the kids interested in camping for a few more years!









Greg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

We love our 32BHDS, You will love that trailer. 
We have a 2 and almost 4 yo and they love the back room.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice!! Enjoy!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Looks good ! and congrats









Ed


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy Cow! If this were the 1700's that could be a colony!









Congrats on the new TT, you don't mind if I don't show this one to my wife do you? If she see that she'll be talking to Mark at the pig roast in two weeks.

Good luck and happy camping.
Carl


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Enjoy it we love ours







The LE has the mods I already did. We got spoiled with this one. After looking at motorhomes and fifth wheels we couldn't find a better floorplan with the living space the 32 has so it may stick around for a little while.

Good Luck

JOhn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Enjoy it we love ours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John,
what did you go with for aluminum wheels?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT Greg Nice









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback....sure is SWEEEEEET.


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

just ordered ours today!!! should be here Oct 22!! cant wait!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Very Nice! Any picks of the power awning? I want one of these bad! How does it work? Does it have poles?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hope you have enjoyable CAMPING trips in your bigger better Outback.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Enjoy it we love ours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John,
what did you go with for aluminum wheels?
[/quote]

I went with the HiSpec series 3 style which is close to the old Outlaw rims on the Fords. I liked the series 4 but I had visions of bending them when I drag them sideways turning the beast around in my circle.

John


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Lee,

You asked about pics of the awning, please see below. The electric awning really is a cool feature but I don't see a way to use my de-flappers. I could use tie downs but that creates a potential tripping issue.

Anyway, we took the new OB out for its first trip this weekend and it went great. We had some 40 mph winds Friday so pulling into a crosswind was a bit tense but kept it slow and steady and made it fine.

Another nice thing about this unit was we were playing around with the TV and, while scanning for stations, picked up two high definition channels. I can't even get those at home. Ironic that I should have to go camping to watch HD TV! Of course I was more interested in sitting around the fire but the younger guys wanted to watch some football. So much for roughing it....

Hope everyone else had a good weekend,

Greg


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do like that awning. hmmmmm maybe for xmas...I hope my DW is reading this thread.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Do you happen to have pics of the bunk room?








(with the slide in _and_ out)

MaeJae


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Good looking Outback! Welcome to the group!


----------



## the toolman (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cool, I want one. i cant seem to get my dealer to come down much. Im thinking 31k is a bit steep. Anyone have any opinions??? Again very cool rv. Im way jealous.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love that awning.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

the toolman said:


> Very cool, I want one. i cant seem to get my dealer to come down much. Im thinking 31k is a bit steep. Anyone have any opinions??? Again very cool rv. Im way jealous.


Call LakeShore Rv I'm sure they are much cheaper. Or I'll let mine go for 24k







I have fiver fever just need the same floorplan in a fiver.

John


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Very cool, I want one. i cant seem to get my dealer to come down much. Im thinking 31k is a bit steep. Anyone have any opinions??? Again very cool rv. Im way jealous.


Call LakeShore Rv I'm sure they are much cheaper. Or I'll let mine go for 24k







I have fiver fever just need the same floorplan in a fiver.

John
[/quote]

Price from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio:

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney LE 32BHDS
Unit: 20848
MSRP Price: $29,863.00
Your discounted price: $21,951.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

mskyoutback said:


> Very cool, I want one. i cant seem to get my dealer to come down much. Im thinking 31k is a bit steep. Anyone have any opinions??? Again very cool rv. Im way jealous.


Call LakeShore Rv I'm sure they are much cheaper. Or I'll let mine go for 24k







I have fiver fever just need the same floorplan in a fiver.

John
[/quote]

Price from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio:

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney LE 32BHDS
Unit: 20848
MSRP Price: $29,863.00
Your discounted price: $21,951.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677
[/quote]

You beat me to it, Sherri. Jo is looking/thinking about the 31fqbhs fiver. I told her she is nuts, but they only want about the 22,000 for it. Financed for 15 years...









Mike


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Price from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio:

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney LE 32BHDS
Unit: 20848
MSRP Price: $29,863.00
Your discounted price: $21,951.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

*Santa, Santa are you reading this? Huh Santa, will you slide one right down the chimney, oh wait...just leave it in the driveway, please, I've been a very good girl this year.*


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Price from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio:

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney LE 32BHDS
Unit: 20848
MSRP Price: $29,863.00
Your discounted price: $21,951.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

*Santa, Santa are you reading this? Huh Santa, will you slide one right down the chimney, oh wait...just leave it in the driveway, please, I've been a very good girl this year.*


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Price from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio:

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney LE 32BHDS
Unit: 20848
MSRP Price: $29,863.00
Your discounted price: $21,951.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

*Santa, Santa are you reading this? Huh Santa, will you slide one right down the chimney, oh wait...just leave it in the driveway, please, I've been a very good girl this year.*


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats!! We paid $25k for a non LE model and i thought it was a great deal. Now looking back i see the dealer just wanted it off the lot before the LE models arrived....we still love it though and i am sure you will be happy with yours.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3athlete said:


> Price from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio:
> 
> Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney LE 32BHDS
> Unit: 20848
> ...


Third times a charm eh?


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback.


----------

